

Linux desktop with Enlightenment (e17) by top-tier electronics maker - gsbarbieri
http://www.enlightenment.org/p.php?p=news/show&l=en&news_id=17

======
SwellJoe
The screenshots look pretty much the same as the Enlightenment version I used
more than a decade ago. Which is to say, really awesome, if you're an eleven
year old boy...but kind of dorky if you're a grownup with reasonably grownup
taste. While it was amazing to use a computer that looked like a scifi movie,
the novelty wore off pretty quickly, and I switched back to WindowMaker, and
eventually to various others (including a few tiling window managers, and
Sawmill or Metacity).

~~~
nailer
_old Unix person highfive_

I actually got into Linux 11-12 years ago - and determined my future career -
after seeing a screenshot of Enlightenment. Funny thing is, I did exactly the
same, using a combo of minimalist environments and full featured desktops
(annoyingly the minimalist ones never bothered implementing freedesktop.org
standards, which meant users had to recreate all their shortcuts - AFAIK most
of them still don't).

------
lallysingh
Any guesses who? Who are the top-5 electronics makers, that make mobile
phones, televisions, and sound systems?

Hmm, Samsung said they're releasing their own mobile OS stack:
[http://gizmodo.com/5401326/why-did-samsung-just-announce-
ano...](http://gizmodo.com/5401326/why-did-samsung-just-announce-another-
mobile-os)

Which would correlate as a top electronics manufacturer, including phones, tv,
and sound systems.

~~~
pmarin
Raster seems to start learning about the Samsung's RISC Microprocessor so
probably you are right. <http://www.rasterman.com/files/man-6410-1.2.pdf>

------
cbetz
The graphics tricks that e is able to pull of on some very skimpy hardware are
simply amazing. I am not surprised somebody thought these libraries would be
great for embedded devices too.

~~~
qhoxie
This really is true and under-appreciated. Carsten's (raster, rasterman.com)
early work on EFL was fantastic, and even though the delays of E17 became a
bit of a joke in some circles, the progress was always impressive.

~~~
sandGorgon
Does anybody know if the eye-candy+speed advantage of E17 is still relevant,
after the advent of the Clutter toolkit ? Given that the toolkit natively uses
OpenGL and people can hack compositing managers together pretty quickly for
it([http://wingolog.org/archives/2008/07/26/so-you-want-to-
build...](http://wingolog.org/archives/2008/07/26/so-you-want-to-build-a-
compositor)), is E-17, still the "sci fi window manager" ?

------
xcombinator
This is good news!!

I started using e long long time ago. Now I use gnome(ubuntu). I love e, but
it was not practical for me:

\+ I use (and program) a lot of gtk-qt that looks so bad under e. It needs a
wrapper that uses e widgets.

\+ Raster is over perfectionist. He didn't wanted how skype and other icons
looked in the notification are. His solution? Remove the system
tray(notification area) and make impossible to use apps like instant messenger
or amarok(I'm sure there must be a way, but not easy).

\+ If you look at raster and e team screenshots you will find they use (and
care)the terminal, gimp, inkscape a mIrc program and a memory mapper, so it's
difficult for them to understand other people needs(not developers).

\+ When compiz was introduced again raster thought it was not a good idea to
include it. Other people included it, I don't know if raster dropping the link
to elive(<http://www.elivecd.org/>) in his personal site have something to do
with that.

\+ Raster default widget theme was a little... how to say it?, I don't know if
this is the word in english: tacky.

------
tmountain
I became interested in e17 nine years ago when its development started. I'm
not sure if I should feel impressed or cynical at this point. When I was first
learning Linux back before the turn of the century, I found enlightenment to
be the most cutting edge desktop environment I'd ever experienced. It has been
quite a while since then, and desktop environments have come a long way. At
this point, I'd be very surprised to see something disrupt the entrenchment of
what have widely become widely accepted as the default environments across
platforms. That being said, I am very curious to see what so much work has
resulted in, so I'll be checking this out.

~~~
GeneralMaximus
I have no idea why the E devs are delaying the release of E17. I tried it for
about week, and it works just fine. It gives you a _lot_ of eye-candy to gorge
yourself on, and most of it is tasteful. The performance is great, too.

I think at this point, the E guys should put up a 1.0 release candidate for
public consumption. I'm sure the pace of development will pick up once
thousands of users are breathing down their collective necks.

------
hrmwhatnow
possibly more from these guys?

<http://www.desktoplinux.com/news/NS7114714037.html>

------
scythe
This is really awesome; I've been a fan of enlightenment for a while and
personally think it deserves some wider appreciation.

However, not to be a Nattering Nabob of Negativism (to steal a phrase from
Spiro Agnew), but the enlightenment project predicted an alpha release[1] of
e17 in September; it's now November, and there hasn't even been a snapshot
since July. That isn't on the top of the list of ways to impress large
corporations.

[1] <http://trac.enlightenment.org/e/wiki/ReleaseSchedule>

------
wendroid
One of the first things I learned in business - never pre-announce.

